# Marina Abramovic



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Heard her on the radio today - sounds interesting - liked what she said about music being the purest art.

But performance art? I just dont get it.

Am I missing something?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Heard her on the radio today - sounds interesting - liked what she said about music being the purest art.
> 
> But performance art? I just dont get it.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes; girls playing cellos with little video monitors covering their breasts. Other naked people occur as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is she married to Roman Abramovic .


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Is she married to Roman Abramovic .


no, she applied - but got a score of over 80 on an IQ test.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

She was married to Ulay.
I've actually met her (not that she will remember). The Van Abbe museum did a retrospective of their output of performance art, mostly on video and installations, in the 90's. I worked in the weird and wonderful world of modern art at that time. I'm actually on a photograph that was shown on that exhibition.
Didn't get it either, but it was an enjoyable time.

She did a project in New York a few years back; sitting on a chair and staring intensly at another person (random people from the audience) for a fairly long time. A bit of an emotional psychological experiment if I remember correctly.

I'm probably missing something too, but it (performance art) has its place in the history of the arts.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Jos said:


> She was married to Ulay.
> I've actually met her (not that she will remember). The Van Abbe museum did a retrospective of their output of performance art, mostly on video and installations, in the 90's. I worked in the weird and wonderful world of modern art at that time. I'm actually on a photograph that was shown on that exhibition.
> Didn't get it either, but it was an enjoyable time.
> 
> ...


It strikes me that anybody could do it? An art for me perhaps - a man with no talent whatsoever. I watched her drink a glass of water on you tube. She has made a name for herself - so anything she does attracts interest even if (and perhaps especially if) totally banal.

I'm sure the artsy intellectuals will make more of it than I can.


----------

